
JsDelivr - Free CDN for javascript and jQuery plugins - sofa420
http://www.jsdelivr.com/
======
nakedgremlin
Seems odd/good that so many CDNs are popping up for JavaScript. I stumbled
across this one recently (<http://www.cdnjs.com/>) along with the ones
provided by stalwarts like Google and Microsoft.

